# New to the site.



## Fatal_Error_1337 (May 19, 2016)

I've been looking around and it looks like this is not the best place for running an in-depth RP, can anybody suggest an alternative?


----------



## Vorelover467 (May 20, 2016)

Umm, i'll do an rp with u.
Btw, skype, kik, email.


----------



## MoonlightTwinkle (May 23, 2016)

I would love to RP with you but I only use IRC messengers.


----------



## Raptorwhack (Jun 16, 2016)

You could do Kik or Skype or something. It would be easier to manage


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jun 18, 2016)

MoonlightTwinkle said:


> I would love to RP with you but I only use IRC messengers.


The thing is I dont have a computer so I am only available on those.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jun 18, 2016)

Raptorwhack said:


> You could do Kik or Skype or something. It would be easier to manage


Yes I can. Send me a message of when u wanna start.


----------

